# Anyone know any good books about revolution?



## Everymanalion

Like tips and what not? I already have "From dictatorship to democracy" lemme know


----------



## thapoet

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1602393745/


----------



## urchin

Any books about guerrilla warfare. I'll post some of my books' titles here in the morning.


----------



## travelin

sun tzu

che' little book, think the title is "on guerilla warfare"

clautzwitz, not as much guerilla type stuff but well worth reading.

liddel hart

anything by T E lawrence more commonly known as lawrence of arabia

chesty pullers book which contains very detailed descriptions of fighting rebels and revolutionaries in central america and haiti in the 1920's


----------



## zephyr23

http://www.amazon.com/Twenty-Great-Books-about-Revolution/lm/K99ADKGN5448
also i would add end game one and two,rewild or die and conquest for bread


----------



## urchin

An army survival manual is always good. 

As mentioned before, Che's "Guerrilla Warfare". 

The "50 Dollar and Up Underground House Book".

The most current Ranger survival manual. 

"Shelters, Shacks, and Shanties". 

"Special Forces Handbook."

Lastly, the book any revolutionary should have memorized (I'm going to do so in a bit) "Total Resistance".


----------



## nivoldoog

Becarefull they have already started the war, arresting dozons of people for having such books


----------



## Everymanalion

Or only have PDF copies and hide them on an external hide drive


----------



## plagueship

'the coming insurrection' is the only one worth reading
http://tarnac9.wordpress.com/texts/the-coming-insurrection/


----------



## wildboy860

endgame ; derreck jensen


----------



## p4r4d0x

I'm surprised to be the 1st one recommending these 

>101 Things To Do Till the Revolution by Claire Wolfe
http://www.scribd.com/mobile/doc/4475310?width=320
>Secret Freedom Fighter by Jefferson Mack
http://www.scribd.com/mobile/doc/21109443/device_features
>The Safehouse by Jefferson Mack
http://www.scribd.com/mobile/doc/59482628?width=320

I could literally do this all day.



thapoet said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/1602393745/


Nice. Here's that link. 
http://www.scribd.com/mobile/doc/63633579?width=320


----------



## madcapcat

http://libcom.org/book/


----------



## scatwomb

Become a friend of AK Press and get your revolution on every month!

http://www.akpress.org/friends.html


----------



## scatwomb

madcapcat said:


> http://libcom.org/book/


 
This is awesome!


----------



## daveycrockett

nope , not a big reader, but i do have c.s. lewis's mere christianity. pretty good i read a couple of pages a day or every other day, short read but i cant keep my nose in a book that long, after 20 mins ive gotta go. its a good book talks about greed andprejudice and human nature, preist gave it to me , iwas checking out some books at the church this one was what i had been thinking and writing about anyway so..


----------



## p4r4d0x

madcapcat said:


> http://libcom.org/book/


Nice link.


----------



## zephyr23

does anyone remamber a wile back their was a useful thread with tons of pdf with miltary head books and gardening and monkey wrenchy stuff that had a lot of good stuff. if you could send that to me that would be awesome thanks.


----------



## rif raph

Direct Action (memoirs of an urban guerrilla) by Ann Hanson

Was a pretty captivating read I thought. If you know or have heard anything about the squamish 5, I would consider taking gander at this book.


----------



## madcapcat

rif raph said:


> Direct Action (memoirs of an urban guerrilla) by Ann Hanson
> 
> Was a pretty captivating read I thought. If you know or have heard anything about the squamish 5, I would consider taking gander at this book.


 

Haha, I'm reading that right now! It is really good!


----------



## rif raph

madcapcat said:


> Haha, I'm reading that right now! It is really good!



Hell yeah sister, a buddy let me borrow that book a couple years ago and I could not put it down. It continues to be one of my favorites.


----------



## spoorprint

On Revolution, by Hannah Arendt. Arendt raised the question why do the early, direct democratic phases of revolution never last.

Obsolete Communsm, by Daniel Cohn-Bendit. About the French worker student revolt of 1968, with chapters on how Leninism destroyed the Russian revolution.


----------



## plagueship

omg really, no one 2nding TCI?? let me plug it a little more descriptively:
i would put this on a level with society of the spectacle and kapital (two books also worth reading, btw, well, at least SoS). the coming insurrection is sort of a watering down of the ideas of the tiqqun collective who authored one of the most profound critiques of modern society. it's really not very long and is very well written. the first half of the book is a systematic analysis of all the levels of a civilization that now justifies its domination mainly through the indefinite management of its own collapse. the second half tries to locate potential points of rupture and modes of developing resistance and the potential for revolutionary force. society of spectacle is worth reading too, an older book, and the major text of the situationist movement, which analyzes how representation comes to dominate all social relations in late capitalism.


----------



## wizehop

There was this book at a university library I used to hang out in back in the day. It was a thick hardcover book called "blue prints to revolution", I cant find anything about it online, and I've only ever heard/seen it at that library. It was by far the most amazing and detailed manual I have seen to date.
The strange thing was the forward was written by Ronald Reagan and it was actually created for the elite in order to fight off revolution. Non the less it had chapters on everything from fighting gorilla warfare, to setting up different styles of cells, and secret orders, propaganda, recruiting, media, mass thinking and how to use it, you name it; anything you needed to know to start and operate a movement on the biggest of levels, along with all the history on how it was used ext.

I had planned on steeling it along with a handful of other priceless books but I took a backpacking trip through Latin America that winter and when I came back half a year later my brain switched onto different things.
Now that I've seen this thread I'm going to see if I can go nab it.


----------



## BrisVatne

my book list
Weather underground manifesto
Che's guerrilla warfare 
the communist manifesto
Industrial Society and Its Future
civil disobedience by my good friend henry David throe 
the state and revolution by Lenin "much quoted never read"
Trotsky, the revolution betrayed
chairman Mao's on guerrilla warfare 
anything by hunter Thomson
http://www.marxists.org/
^ that site is epic


----------



## spoorprint

What gets me is that many of the books posted in this thread are about seizing state power rather than reorganizing society-about political rather than social revolution. I thought most of the people here were anarchists.


----------



## zea mays

This is kind of unconventional, but Seeing by Jose Saramago...... It starts out with this city having en election, and everyone in the city unanimously just casts blank votes. The book deals with the government collapsing into more and more desperate measures and the citizens spontaneously getting totally mutualistic.


----------



## mycophage

One that I am surprised is not mentioned on this thread is "Blood in My Eye" by George Jackson.
George Jackson was an incarcerated black panther and read extensively on other revolutionary material. It's better written than anything by Che, or anything by any Leninist IMO. However, Jackson references most other revolutionary writing. It is available as a zine or on many websites as a pdf for free by simply googling. Sometimes the zine is called (BIME)


----------



## deleted user

I second derrick jensens work, i never read DGR but i never found his work to be transphobic honestly


----------



## Matt Derrick

I'm not sure what DGR is, but I've heard Derrick Jensen is pretty transphobic.


----------

